# 4th Ed D&D AIM/Maptool Game, Homebrew



## DarinCo (May 30, 2012)

My long-running D&D game "Empire Lands" has a couple of openings for new players. 
We  play on Saturday nights, from 7:30 eastern until 11:30 eastern time.  The game will be  starting with new first level characters, based on 28  points build,(to -6 points in the character builder program) with  standard starting funds.  Most of the campaign information can be found  at exiledlandsdnd.wikispaces.com/Fourth+Edi... and the other pages there.
If you have any questions, feel free to email DarinCo @AO l.com or AIM to DarinCo.

The current party is composed of a Hunter , Warlord and a Swordmage/Warlock Hybrid.

We filled up again. thanks to everyone who expressed interest in the game.


----------



## Kzach (May 30, 2012)

Sent email.


----------



## EroGaki (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks interesting. I'd like to join.


----------

